# Happy 30th Birthday Terry!



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2012)

With the posts standing at 29,980 he'll soon hitting the big 3-0! Here's to another 30,000 posts old boy, about Hippocroccofrogs and their lives, you have to agree that you're their answer to Sir Attenborough(?) in the natural world...

Hat's off to you, for all the inspiration and very much unselfish help! 

So, when is the series about the Hippocroccofrogs going on air you said?


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 7, 2012)

30,000 Well done Terry and somewhere in those many, many posts, I think you have helped almost everyone on this site. Keep posting and thanks from me for all your help. 

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 7, 2012)

Quite a milestone, congrats!!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 7, 2012)

Congrats Terry!!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2012)

With all here. Well done Terry. Congrats on these 30,000 posts.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 7, 2012)

Heck! I've been so busy trying to cure my 'net connection problem, I hadn't noticed!
Thanks very much indeed chaps, and I just hope I can get everything back to normal to add to the posts! Nearly there - got most of my settings back, and seem to have killed whatever caused the problem - just got to get rid of the adverts showing on forum posts now!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 7, 2012)

With all here sir! CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIG 30,000! You are a big part of this forum and we appreciate you,...........A LOT!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2012)

Congratulations my friend, well done!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 7, 2012)

Benevolens Magister...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 7, 2012)

Yep, as one of the many that has profited from your help, Hope you have 30,000 more!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 7, 2012)

Congratulations Terry and a heartfelt thanks for the huge contribution!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2012)

Top Stuff Terry, congrats mate!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Here's to another 30,000 posts old boy!



My sentiments exactly! Thanks for everything Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks very much once again chaps! Pity the 30th Birthday isn't my age though !


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 8, 2012)

Awesome, Terry!


----------



## woljags (Nov 8, 2012)

this site wouldn't be the same without you mate,you help to make it what it is,good show chaps what what


----------



## al49 (Nov 8, 2012)

30,000 in four years means more then 20 each day, including Christmas, Easter and summer holidays: this to me is even more impressive, specially because Terry's post are always good ones.
Alberto


----------



## v2 (Nov 8, 2012)

Well done Terry, congrats!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2012)

Congrats Terry!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Nov 12, 2012)

Congrats Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks again chaps - it's a pleasure to be here, and to offer what help I can.


----------

